

Ylastic is now live: UI to manage S3, EC2, SQS, etc. - prakash
http://blog.ylastic.com/?p=18

======
imp
It looks like a potentially nice service. I use Amazon stuff a lot, so I'll
look into this.

But the fading page elements are really annoying. Especially the navigation
links at the top. Just let the page load so I can click around.

------
jamescrydon
After banging my head against all of the command line crap, this seems like a
breath of fresh air. Will have to check it out.

